# pop-up problem mit IE 5.0



## norobot (20. September 2003)

Guten Tag,
was mich jetzt schon einige Zeit nerven kostet:
ein einfaches Bild pop-up Fenster nach dem Muster..

<script>
window.open('test.jpg', 'popupfenster', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=1,menubar=0,resizable=1,width=350,height=350,left = 187,top = 139');
</script>

..funktioniert mit meinem Internet Explorer 5.0 nicht richtig; soll heißen es öffnet sich immer ein neues Fenster das die gleichen Maße, wie das Ursprungsfenster hat...width/height Angaben werden ignoriert.
Gibt es da Abhilfe? .ist es vielleicht möglich on-the-fly ein resizeTo auf das neue Fenster zu beziehen?..ich bin leider etwas ratlos.

Grüße.


----------



## rootssw (20. September 2003)

Hallo.

Also, ich hab' den IE 6 aber da taucht das Problem nicht auf (hatte bis jetzt damit auch noch keine Probleme).
Folgender Code funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) wunderbar:

```
function loadwin (ref) {
	window.open(ref, "", "Resizable=No, width=600, height=500, Resizable=No ScrollBars=No, Status=No, Location=No, MenuBar=No, ToolBar=No, HotKeys=No, Dependent=Yes")
}
```

Aber wenn's trotzdem nicht klappt, sollte folgendes im geöffneten Fenster helfen:


```
<Body onLoad="window.resizeTo(347, 329)">
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2003)

Da ist jetzt nix fehlerhaftes zu erkennen....

wie rufst du das Ganze denn auf
per <a href='javascript....... oder über einen JS-Eventhandler


----------



## norobot (20. September 2003)

zum Testen reicht es hiermit das Ganze beim Laden direkt aufzurufen.

<script>
window.open('test.jpg', 'popupfenster', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=1,menubar=0,resizable=1,width=350,height=350,left = 187,top = 139');
</script>

*IE 6 sowie Opera machen's bei mir auch richtig nur der IE 5.0 zickt. :-(*


----------



## rootssw (20. September 2003)

Leider hab' ich kein IE 5 (nur IE 6, Opera, Netscape und 'n paar andere).
Aber laut SelfHTML müsste für width und height eigentlich die Version 3.0 des IE ausreichen! Nur bei Top/Left braucht es Version 4.0 und JS 1.2
Ob es etwas ändert, wenn du statt
<Script>
mal
<Script Language="JavaScript1.2">
schreibst?!


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2003)

da muss was anderes hapern....an der Zeile liegt's nicht

gib mal in die Browser-Adresszeile folgendes ein:

```
javascript:window.open('test.jpg', 'popupfenster', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=1,menubar=0,resizable=1,width=350,height=350,left = 187,top = 139');
```
(java script zusammengeschrieben)
bei mir öffnet der IE5.0 dann wie gewünscht das Fenster


----------



## norobot (20. September 2003)

ich versteh das nicht...bei mir bleibt das Problem, dass width/height ignoriert wird..entsprechend kein quadratisches, sondern rechteckiges pop-up fenster mit der Größe des aufrufenden Fensters.
:-((


----------



## rootssw (20. September 2003)

Das versteh' ich allerdings auch nicht!
Ist denn alles andere, so wie es sein soll? (Menubar, Scrollbar,...)


----------



## norobot (20. September 2003)

ich hab mal eben alle parameter durchprobiert:
nicht funktionieren:
statusbar=1;
height/width;
left/top;

mein Browser: IE 5.00.3502.1000


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2003)

Das kann meines Erachtens nur ein Fehler in deiner IE-Installation sein,da ist irgendwas i.A.

Wenn du auf einen Beitrag antwortest....klick mal bei den Smileys auf "mehr" ....

Was öffnet sich da für ein Fenster?


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

Das sehe ich genauso! Ich hab' jetzt mal bei mir den IE 5.0.2 installiert (und der ist immerhin schon über 3 Jahre alt) installiert, und folgende Seite aufgerufen:


```
<HTML>
<script>
function loadwin() {
window.open('test.jpg', 'popupfenster', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=1,menubar=0,resizable=1,width=750,height=350,left = 187,top = 139');
}
</script>
<A Href="javascript:loadwin()">hier</A>
</Body>
</HTML>
```

Wenn ich dann auf "hier" klicke, öffnet sich ein Fenster mit der richtigen Größe und Position!

Oder, poste doch mal den gesamten Link-Aufruf.


----------



## norobot (21. September 2003)

@rootssw
<script>
window.open('test.jpg', 'popupfenster', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=1,menubar=0,resizable=1,width=350,height=350,left = 187,top = 139');
</script>
->das ist doch bereits der linkaufruf.
dein geposteter code verändert leider auch nichts am resultat  

Sehr Interessant wäre noch ein Erfahrungsbericht von jemandem, der genau meine Browserversion hat
(IE 5.00.3502.1000)...ansonsten werd ich das Problem bei mir nun einfach ignorieren, wenn es sonst keine Probleme damit gibt..die IE 5.00 Verbreitung scheint ja auch nicht mehr so groß zu sein..

trotzdem vielen dank für eure Geduld.


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

->das ist doch bereits der linkaufruf.

Ich dachte, das wäre in einer Funktion und du hättest es per <A HRef="Javascript:..."> aufgerufen.
Ich glaub' aber kaum, dass jemand exakt den selben Browser hat. Und außerdem, warum sollte die Funktion mit IE 4.0 (hab's getestet) funktionieren aber gerade mit dieser einen Version nicht?!
Ich denke, so ein großer Bug hätte sich schnell herum gesprochen und dieser wäre dann von Microsoft umgehend beseitigt worden.
Vielleicht solltest du dein IE mal neu installieren. Denn nachvollziehen kann ich diesen Fehler nicht.


----------



## norobot (21. September 2003)

ja ich versteh's ja auch nicht...ich frag mich nur grad wie ich explizit den Internet Explorer neu installieren kann, deinstallieren geht ja gar nicht....naja


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

Nunja, aber wenn man das Setup startet, wird einem doch zumindest angeboten es neu zu installieren, zu reparieren, oder änliches.


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

Ich hab's auch gleich mal ausprobiert, und da steht:

"Internet Explorer Reparieren"

Ob es irgendwas nützt, ist eine andere Frage...


----------

